# Las culturas y los apelativos empleados con los seres queridos



## Vale_yaya

Es increíble como en el español puedes utilizar diferentes adjetivos para nombrar a "tus seres queridos", sin embargo en inglés sería "tremendo" utilizar alguno de ellos.

Por ejemplo:

En mi país es lo más común del mundo decir a alguien: mi negra/mi negro, nadie se resintiría porque lo haces, lo mismo con gorda, gordo... sin embargo en Estados Unidos (inglés) si lo haces prácticamente sería como meterte en problemas. ¿Que creen ustedes al respecto?, ¿Sucede lo mismo en sus países de habla hispana?


----------



## chics

Uy, en España la mujeres somos muy susceptibles: seguro que metes en problemas si llamas _gorda_ a una mujer... o _flaca, bigotuda, culona, nariguda_, etc. 

En cambio para _negra _tienes carta libre. Siempre y cuando lo sea, claro. Porque si resulta que es muy blanquita se lo tomará en sentido irónico y pensará que le dices que es fea porque no está lo bastante bronceada. Y el _fea_ sí que nadie te lo acepta. _Morena_ es algo habitual. No sé si _gitana_, en el sur, también.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Bueno, en Ecuador, tú le dices de cariño: gorda, bella, chiquita, flaquita, negra... y no necesariamente eres ni gorda, ni flaca... ni nada... es más, se utiliza "flaca" más para las gorditas, y "gorditas" más para las flacas. Me imagino que es diferente en Europa porque allá se preocupan más por la estética que en mi país Ecuador (tampoco es que lo dejan del lado, con el tiempo esto está cambiando)... no tengo ni idea si en Venezuela (siendo un país que vive de la estética) sucede igual, y tampoco sé de mis países vecinos. 
Bigotuda, culona, nariguda... jajaja... ahí te matan...


----------



## Lady Pantera

Bueno, en Argentina también se dice "gordita" o "Gorda" para referirse cariñosamente a alguien, y lo mismo sucede con "negra" o "negrita". Pero al igual que dijo chics, es lógico que si le dices "Bigotuda, culona, etc" a alguien, se va a sentir ofendida. Supongo que en todos los países latinoamericanos será igual. Habría que esperar que responda algún angloparlante...


----------



## alexacohen

Vale_yaya said:


> Bueno, en Ecuador, tú le dices de cariño: gorda, bella, chiquita, flaquita, negra... y no necesariamente eres ni gorda, ni flaca... ni nada... es más, se utiliza "flaca" más para las gorditas, y "gorditas" más para las flacas.


 
They are used in Spain too, but always in the diminutive form. At least I've never heard them used otherwise.
Gordita/o, bichito, chinita, chiquilla/o (_quilla/o_ en mi tierra), and also cojito, blanquita, gitana...

Fea (ugly), culona (big bottom), bigotuda (female with moustache) are downright insulting, and there is no way to use them except as insults.


----------



## Sallyb36

En inglaterra, se usa nombres como gordita por alguien delgada con sentido irónico, y en plan cariñoso, pero negrita no, no se puede usar esa palabra si no quieres problemas. Se dice culona (Fat arse) tambien, pero solo con gente que sabes muy bien y que te quiere, porque si no, lo mismo te pegue!


----------



## jonjon47

No way around some words... es que hay que buscar el sentido y no las palabras. 

Para mi que estoy traduciendo un texto tengo que llegar a un acuerdo con el escritor original para ver que palabras uso... para el cariño o para el nombre de una persona o lugar (La Negrita) o para "el negro" como "the guy".

jonjon


----------



## argentina84

Lady Pantera said:


> Bueno, en Argentina también se dice "gordita" o "Gorda" para referirse cariñosamente a alguien, y lo mismo sucede con "negra" o "negrita".


Lo que dice Lady Pantera es cierto, pero como observaba hace unos días con mis compañeras de trabajo...si le decís "_gorda_" a una flaca..no se va a molestar/enojar; pero si se lo decís a una gordita, no le va a caer nada bien. ¡Así que mucho cuidado!


----------



## rogelio

Vale_yaya said:


> Es increíble como en el español puedes utilizar diferentes adjetivos para nombrar a "tus seres queridos", sin embargo en inglés sería "tremendo" utilizar alguno de ellos.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> En mi país es lo más común del mundo decir a alguien: mi negra/mi negro, nadie se resintiría porque lo haces, lo mismo con gorda, gordo... sin embargo en Estados Unidos (inglés) si lo haces prácticamente sería como meterte en problemas. ¿Que creen ustedes al respecto?, ¿Sucede lo mismo en sus países de habla hispana?



Tienes razón, Vale.  Aquí en los EEUU, mucha gente anda buscando la oportunidad de ser ofendidos.  Soy gringo, gordo, y bolillo, y mis amigos me llaman así de cariño.  Mucha gente americana me han preguntado ¿No te molesta que te hablan así?  Pues, claro que no.  Afuera del mero verdad que soy gringo, gordo, y bolillo, yo sé que me están hablando con cariño.   Yo creo que también depende mucho de quien es que esta diciendo las palabras.  Por ejemplo, mi esposa, aunque es gringa conozca muy bien la cultura mexicana y el idioma español.  Cuando estamos con nuestros amigos en México, no le molesta por nada de que las otras mujeres le dicen ‘gordita’.  Sin embargo, yo NUNCA EN MI VIDA llamaría a mi esposa ‘gordita’.  Me partiría la cabeza, seguro.  Así que depende de quien esta hablando y con quien esta hablando.  Así que ten cuidado.  Aunque tienes mi permiso de llamarme lo que sea, no todos son tan amables.


----------



## Vale_yaya

rogelio said:


> Cuando estamos con nuestros amigos en México, no le molesta por nada de que las otras mujeres le dicen ‘gordita’. Sin embargo, yo NUNCA EN MI VIDA llamaría a mi esposa ‘gordita’.  Me partiría la cabeza, seguro. Así que depende de quien esta hablando y con quien esta hablando. Así que ten cuidado.  Aunque tienes mi permiso de llamarme lo que sea, no todos son tan amables.


 
Tienes toda la razón!!!... a eso quería llegar... es algo "cultural", sin embargo si tú escuchas a alguien que te lo dice con un "mal tono" pues no te va a gustar... igual, en "nuestra cultura latina" pues te ofenderías, sin embargo si lo dices con cariño pues no debería de haber ningún problema. Lamentablemente en USA no se puede jugar con esas palabras, hay muchas asperezas que hay que limar y quizás esas llagas nunca se lleguen a cerrar. La gente hoy en día se "ofende" muy fácilmente (como tú dijiste), existen muchos complejos y muchas heridas abiertas. La gente siempre a la defensiva. Bueno a mí me dicen Negra y gordita, soy de tez blanca y flaquísima... ???... Y NO ME IMPORTA!!! porque me lo dicen con mucho cariño. Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!!!.


----------



## chics

Buenos días. 
Yo pienso que la diferencia es que en algunas culturas estas palabras se entienden literalmente mientras que en otras son sólo piropos. Por ejemplo, donde vivo, en el norte de España, _negra _y _gorda_ pueden ser piropos o insultos, según el tono, pero no son sinónimos de _cariño_ o _mi amor_. En cambio, la palabra _bombón _si va asociada a un piropo y no lo entendemos como "bola negra". A veces en la intimidad se puede oir _mi bebé_ o _mi niña bonita_ dirigido a personas adultas, por ejemplo, pero nosotros tendemos a creernos que lo que nos dicen (_gorda, guapa, salada, genial_...) es cierto.


----------



## mgwls

Hi,
When treating very informally with strangers, here nobody will be offended if they are called "negra" or "negro", no matter the colour of their skin. Also, most in-shape people won't care if they are addressed as "flaca/o" or "gorda/o". On the other hand, calling a (especially female, I think) somewhat fat person "flaca/o" (because you might be being sarcastic!) or "gorda/o" could at times lead to problems.

With relatives this situation loosens a bit (the closer, the more it loosens). Diminutives are used ("negrita", etc.) and everybody is more permissive. Still there may be some very sensitive people that won't accept being called "gorda/o" by nobody.

PD: of course, every time I say "nobody", "everybody", etc. I mean "*nearly* nobody", "*almost* everybody", etc. There are always exceptions 

¡Saludos!


----------



## bb008

Hola

En estos casos, siempre hay personas muy, muy susceptibles a los apodos cariñosos, pero también debemos tomar en cuenta la forma con que lo dices no es igual que te digan "mi negra" o "negrita mía" a "la negra está" sin embargo siempre habrán personas que no les guste que le llamen así aunque suene cariñoso, en Venezuela todo el mundo tiene esa manera de hablar y tampoco debe ser una norma general, por que depende de con quién estamos hablando sería adecuado o no. 

Por ejemplo si estas atendiendo algún cliente no puedes venir a decirle mamita, gordita, mi cielo, mi vida, o mi amor, por que ninguna de esas palabras cariñosas van de acuerdo al momento, he visto que ha muchos empleados ha sido despedidos por tratar a un cliente de esa manera y he trabajado en empresas que toman en cuentan la manera con que te diriges a un cliente, incluso dan normas como "se les llama Señor, Señora, Señorita, Dama o Caballero" y en eso estoy de acuerdo. Pero si es un amigo tuyo y él no tiene problema por que no decirle gordo o flaquito o mi negro o negrura, pienso que eso lo da la confianza y el tono con que lo dices.

Tuve una experiencia desagradable una vez, alguien que acababa de conocer (extranjero por cierto) me dijo en tono que a mí me sono muy irónico *"indiecita linda"* y mi reacción fue decirle que *"india era la madre de él"* y no fue por lo de india que me ofendí fue por el tono sarcástico que uso. 

Aunque para mí en Estados Unidos a veces exageran todo y siempre se van a los extremos.


----------



## divina

He oido a algunas madres hispanohablantes aqui referirse a sus bebes como gordo/a y gordito/a, aunque dichos bebes no sean gordos.


----------



## Katuka

En Chile es común escuchar muchos términos peyorativos-cariñosos.
No solo el *gordita* o *negrita* que son tan tiernos hacen parte de la lista. Entre amigas de oficina (o no), términos como *ganza,* *galla *e incluso* bruja *son frecuentes. Con mucho cariño...

Saludos, 

Katty


----------



## WAMORZINHO

No Brasil é muito comum chamarmos os namorados por apelidos carinhosos.
Mas como todo apelido depende da sua intimidade com a outra pessoa.
Tem garotas que não suportam ser chamadas de gordinhas.
Vale yaya, aqui também é comum chamarmos de _nego_ e _nega_!


----------



## Orreaga

Vale_yaya said:


> Lamentablemente en USA no se puede jugar con esas palabras, hay muchas asperezas que hay que limar y quizás esas llagas nunca se lleguen a cerrar. La gente hoy en día se "ofende" muy fácilmente (como tú dijiste), existen muchos complejos y muchas heridas abiertas. La gente siempre a la defensiva.


Bueno, hay varias respuestas aquí sobre el español hablado en EEUU, que si ofenden estas palabras (en español) a los nativos de inglés que hablan español, pero creo que no han comentado sobre las percepciones de las mismas palabras en inglés.  Y no estoy de acuerdo contigo, Vale yaya, no es porque la gente de los EEUU "se ofende fácilmente", o que hay "muchas heridas abiertas", es simplemente porque no tenemos la costumbre de decirle "fatty" o "blackie" a una persona. Estas palabras tampoco se usan cariñosamente en otros países de habla inglesa (que yo sepa).  Como algunos ya han dicho, si llamas a una mujer en español "bigotuda" o "culona" se va a ofender.... y no es porque tiene un "complejo".  Hay que comparar con otras culturas, por ejemplo, qué te dirán en Suecia o Japón si usas esas palabras, antes de llegar a una conclusión.


----------



## ivanovic77

Orreaga said:


> Bueno, hay varias respuestas aquí sobre el español hablado en EEUU, que si ofenden estas palabras (en español) a los nativos de inglés que hablan español, pero creo que no han comentado sobre las percepciones de las mismas palabras en inglés. Y no estoy de acuerdo contigo, Vale yaya, no es porque la gente de los EEUU "se ofende fácilmente", o que hay "muchas heridas abiertas", es simplemente porque no tenemos la costumbre de decirle "fatty" o "blackie" a una persona. Estas palabras tampoco se usan cariñosamente en otros países de habla inglesa (que yo sepa). Como algunos ya han dicho, si llamas a una mujer en español "bigotuda" o "culona" se va a ofender.... y no es porque tiene un "complejo". Hay que comparar con otras culturas, por ejemplo, qué te dirán en Suecia o Japón si usas esas palabras, antes de llegar a una conclusión.


 
Estoy de acuerdo en que la razón por la que en países angloparlantes "fatty" y "blackie" se condideran apelativos ofensivos es porque no existe la costumbre de usarlos como "terms of endearment". Es decir, se debe a costumbres lingüísticas y no tanto a razones políticas. ¿Pero no crees que las costumbres lingüísticas también están en cierto modo asociadas al talante político de cada país? ¿No es el anglosajón mucho más circunspecto y controlado en las formas? ¿No es más distante y considerado, y por lo tanto, menos tolerante con los desmanes del interlocutor?

Yo creo que los usos y costumbres lingüísticos sí que tienen mucho que ver con el talante de cada cultura, con el carácter nacional, con la historia, con el clima, etc. No hay nada casual. Todas las tradiciones tienen una razón de ser.


----------



## Orreaga

ivanovic77 said:


> ¿Pero no crees que las costumbres lingüísticas también están en cierto modo asociadas al talante político de cada país? ¿No es el anglosajón mucho más circunspecto y controlado en las formas? ¿No es más distante y considerado, y por lo tanto, menos tolerante con los desmanes del interlocutor?
> 
> Yo creo que los usos y costumbres lingüísticos sí que tienen mucho que ver con el talante de cada cultura, con el carácter nacional, con la historia, con el clima, etc. No hay nada casual. Todas las tradiciones tienen una razón de ser.


Los anglosajones ya son una minoría en el país. Hay mucha variación entre las clases sociales y los grupos étnicos. Pero hace muchos años en el colegio, cuando yo estudiaba el español por primera vez, y cuando la maestra nos dijo que es normal usar esos términos peyorativos hasta con desconocidos (¡Oye, flaco!) a los alumnos nos dio mucha risa, porque entre nosotros eso se consideraba falta de respeto. Al mismo tiempo entendimos que no es falta de respeto hablar así en la cultura latinoamericana, sino una costumbre, aprendimos que para conocer a otra cultura tendríamos que verla bajo la óptica de esa cultura, y no la nuestra. 

Parte de nuestro concepto de "respeto" es que no llamamos la atención a los rasgos físicos de los otros. No te sabría decir por qué es así. Los niños sí se insultan fácilmente con "fatty", "fat ass", "skinny", "four-eyes", "pizza face", etc.  Para los adultos, "fatty" es tan despectivo como los otros.


----------



## Polizón

Reza el dicho: _Adonde fueres, haz lo que vieres_.
Las apreciaciones de los intervinientes en este hilo son muy acertadas, las costumbres y la cultura en sí de cada país o región del mundo varía y si uno va a ese país, pues hay que tratar de comportarse con la mayor consideración para no cometer errores o deslices.
El cariño o familiaridad no nace sino que se gana o con la confianza. Evidentemente hay pueblos más abiertos a ese tipo de confianza (digo "ese tipo de confianza", pues acá lo uso como un tratamiento familiar y no como la virtud en sí).
En el Perú como casi en toda América Latina se oye negra, gorda, flaca, chola, china y sus respectivos masculinos y diminutivos, sin que tales palabras se den entre una pareja de enamorados, novios, esposos, etc. todo depende del contexto y de la forma como lo digas. Y si alguien se ofende, simplemente dirán que "le falta correa" o que no tolera un tratamiento así, o que es un estirado, pero a nadie se le ocurriría llevar esto a mayores (léase: demandar judicialmente ni mucho menos).
Saludos.


----------



## ivanovic77

Orreaga said:


> Los anglosajones ya son una minoría en el país. Hay mucha variación entre las clases sociales y los grupos étnicos.


 
Cierto, pero los fundadores del país eran anglosajones y todos los inmigrantes que han venido después (alemanes, irlandeses, italianos, hispanos, etc, etc.) se han ido incorporando a la cultura anglosajona, llámale anglosajona o llámale germánica (a juzgar por el US Census Bureau donde parece haber más descendientes de alemanes que de británicos). El caso es que yo encuentro similitudes innegables entre la cultura norteamericana y la británica (o la alemana). Sobre todo en la manera de entender la vida, en la importancia que se le da al trabajo, al ahorro, a los principios, a la cooperación ("a man has to do what a man has to do"). La mentalidad norteamericana se parece bastante más a la mentalidad del norte de Europa que a la de, pongamos por caso, el sur de Europa. La gente en EE.UU. conserva más las distancias y es en general más cautelosa a la hora de comunicarse con los demás ("with all due respect"). De ahí que no se toleren tanto las palabras irrespetuosas o que hacen abuso de confianza (fatty), de ahí que en EE.UU uno tenga que controlar mucho, muchísimo más su forma de expresarse, ya que las culturas norteñas son menos laxas que las sureñas y no perdonan los desmanes con tanta facilidad.

Por ejemplo, pongamos el caso de la televisión aquí en España. Me consta que muchos americanos que vienen a España y ven la televisión que hacemos aquí se quedan estupefactos al ver que:

1. En teleseries cómicas, se ridiculiza a colectivos de inmigrantes, por ejemplo, a un magrebí se le puede llamar tranquilamente "moro mierda" (véase Makinavaja) o a un latinoamericano "machu picchu" (véase la exitosa serie "Aída" en Telecinco). En esta última por ejemplo, se dice tal cantidad de barbaridades sobre los latinoamericanos que esto en EE.UU llevaría directamente al cierre de la cadena.

2. Emisión de cine porno en cadenas locales en abierto cada noche (hasta hace apenas un par de años). Ahora lo han sustituido por unas chicas desnudas, enseñando los senos, que presentan un teleconcurso de esos de llamar por teléfono para acertar las palabras de un panel.

3. Progresiva homosexualización del medio, pero no en el sentido progresista, sino en el sentido más morboso y frívolo imaginable. 

4. Uso y abuso de insultos, tacos y palabras malsonantes.

5. Machismo y sexismo en programas humorísticos de máxima audiencia. Por ejemplo, "Escenas de Matrimonio".

Y un largo etcétera que no puedo detallar por falta de tiempo.

Ya me gustaría ver lo que dirían las asociaciones religiosas que proliferan en EE.UU si vieran lo que hacemos y decimos por aquí abajo. Y te digo yo que no hay tanta inocencia en llamarle "negra" o "gorda" a una mujer. No es que los latinos seamos almas cándidas sin pizca de malicia. No. Lo que pasa es que aquí hay mucha permisividad y mucha laxitud moral y cívica. Y la línea que separa la laxitud de la falta de respeto es muy tenue. No os creáis que los latinos son tan buenos e inconscientes, no. Normalmente, hay más malicia de lo que parece. Sólo que ellos no te lo van a reconocer jamás.

Te pongo mi caso: Yo mido 2,08 m de estatura (no sé cuánto es en el sistema americano). Cuando estoy en Barcelona, donde la gente es más considerada y respetuosa, no tengo que temer que en plena calle alguien me grite "qué alto eres" o "¿cuánto mides?". Ahora bien, si me voy por ejemplo a Sevilla, al sur de España, apenas puedo andar por la calle sin que me salga algún "grasiosillo" a soltarme un repertorio de bromas manidas sobre gente alta. Y ojo, ni siquiera tienes derecho a molestarte porque ellos son muy "grasiosos" y tienen "mucho arte" y "mucho salero". Y son latinos y lo hacen todo con buena intención. Pues mira qué te digo yo: "Y una mierda". No hay tan buena intención. Lo digo por experiencia. Lo que hay es falta de consideración y falta de respeto. En esto, los países del norte de Europa nos llevan un par de décadas de ventaja. 

En Estados Unidos, además, hay una fuerte presión de los lobbies religiosos y puritanos que contribuyen a crear una atmósfera de recelo y miedo a herir susceptibilidades. Y eso también influye en los usos y costumbres lingüísticos, como es lógico.


----------



## mirx

ivanovic77 said:


> Cierto, pero los fundadores del país eran anglosajones y todos los inmigrantes que han venido después (alemanes, irlandeses, italianos, hispanos, etc, etc.) se han ido incorporando a la cultura anglosajona, llámale anglosajona o llámale germánica (a juzgar por el US Census Bureau donde parece haber más descendientes de alemanes que de británicos). El caso es que yo encuentro similitudes innegables entre la cultura norteamericana y la británica (o la alemana). Sobre todo en la manera de entender la vida, en la importancia que se le da al trabajo, al ahorro, a los principios, a la cooperación ("a man has to do what a man has to do"). La mentalidad norteamericana se parece bastante más a la mentalidad del norte de Europa que a la de, pongamos por caso, el sur de Europa. La gente en EE.UU. conserva más las distancias y es en general más cautelosa a la hora de comunicarse con los demás ("with all due respect"). De ahí que no se toleren tanto las palabras irrespetuosas o que hacen abuso de confianza (fatty), de ahí que en EE.UU uno tenga que controlar mucho, muchísimo más su forma de expresarse, ya que las culturas norteñas son menos laxas que las sureñas y no perdonan los desmanes con tanta facilidad.
> 
> Por ejemplo, pongamos el caso de la televisión aquí en España. Me consta que muchos americanos que vienen a España y ven la televisión que hacemos aquí se quedan estupefactos al ver que:
> 
> 1. En teleseries cómicas, se ridiculiza a colectivos de inmigrantes, por ejemplo, a un magrebí se le puede llamar tranquilamente "moro mierda" (véase Makinavaja) o a un latinoamericano "machu picchu" (véase la exitosa serie "Aída" en Telecinco). En esta última por ejemplo, se dice tal cantidad de barbaridades sobre los latinoamericanos que esto en EE.UU llevaría directamente al cierre de la cadena.
> 
> 2. Emisión de cine porno en cadenas locales en abierto cada noche (hasta hace apenas un par de años). Ahora lo han sustituido por unas chicas desnudas, enseñando los senos, que presentan un teleconcurso de esos de llamar por teléfono para acertar las palabras de un panel.
> 
> 3. Progresiva homosexualización del medio, pero no en el sentido progresista, sino en el sentido más morboso y frívolo imaginable.
> 
> 4. Uso y abuso de insultos, tacos y palabras malsonantes.
> 
> 5. Machismo y sexismo en programas humorísticos de máxima audiencia. Por ejemplo, "Escenas de Matrimonio".
> 
> Y un largo etcétera que no puedo detallar por falta de tiempo.
> 
> Ya me gustaría ver lo que dirían las asociaciones religiosas que proliferan en EE.UU si vieran lo que hacemos y decimos por aquí abajo. Y te digo yo que no hay tanta inocencia en llamarle "negra" o "gorda" a una mujer. No es que los latinos seamos almas cándidas sin pizca de malicia. No. Lo que pasa es que aquí hay mucha permisividad y mucha laxitud moral y cívica. Y la línea que separa la laxitud de la falta de respeto es muy tenue. No os creáis que los latinos son tan buenos e inconscientes, no. Normalmente, hay más malicia de lo que parece. Sólo que ellos no te lo van a reconocer jamás.
> 
> Te pongo mi caso: Yo mido 2,08 m de estatura (no sé cuánto es en el sistema americano). Cuando estoy en Barcelona, donde la gente es más considerada y respetuosa, no tengo que temer que en plena calle alguien me grite "qué alto eres" o "¿cuánto mides?". Ahora bien, si me voy por ejemplo a Sevilla, al sur de España, apenas puedo andar por la calle sin que me salga algún "grasiosillo" a soltarme un repertorio de bromas manidas sobre gente alta. Y ojo, ni siquiera tienes derecho a molestarte porque ellos son muy "grasiosos" y tienen "mucho arte" y "mucho salero". Y son latinos y lo hacen todo con buena intención. Pues mira qué te digo yo: "Y una mierda". No hay tan buena intención. Lo digo por experiencia. Lo que hay es falta de consideración y falta de respeto. En esto, los países del norte de Europa nos llevan un par de décadas de ventaja.
> 
> En Estados Unidos, además, hay una fuerte presión de los lobbies religiosos y puritanos que contribuyen a crear una atmósfera de recelo y miedo a herir susceptibilidades. Y eso también influye en los usos y costumbres lingüísticos, como es lógico.


 

Beautiful.


_Nota: No creo que en ningún país americano la gente permita que hablen con tal descaro en televisión, de la lista que mencionaste sólo una o dos cosas se permiten en México._


----------



## carpve

chics said:


> Uy, en España la mujeres somos muy susceptibles: seguro que metes en problemas si llamas _gorda_ a una mujer... o _flaca, bigotuda, culona, nariguda_, etc.
> 
> En cambio para _negra _tienes carta libre. Siempre y cuando lo sea, claro. Porque si resulta que es muy blanquita se lo tomará en sentido irónico y pensará que le dices que es fea porque no está lo bastante bronceada. Y el _fea_ sí que nadie te lo acepta. _Morena_ es algo habitual. No sé si _gitana_, en el sur, también.


 
Solo un inciso, lo de "gitana" al contrario de gordita, flaquita, etc. si es casi siempre peyorativo. Asi que cuidado, no es algo ni del sur ni del norte, decir " eres una gitana o gitano" casi en un 95% tiene una connotacion mala y despectiva, porque ese es el uso que se le ha querido dar y no porque lo sea. La manera que no muestra esa desprecio es cuando se hace alusion al flamenco y al arte intrinsico de esta cultura; asi oiras mucho decir " que gitana eres" en el sentido de que esa persona es muy flamenca y se le vas los pies con el compas o "tiene mucho arte" (gracia) para hablar, decir las cosas o actuar


----------



## Polizón

carpve said:


> Solo un inciso, lo de "gitana" al contrario de gordita, flaquita, etc. si es casi siempre peyorativo. Asi que cuidado, no es algo ni del sur ni del norte, decir " eres una gitana o gitano" casi en un 95% tiene una connotacion mala y despectiva, porque ese es el uso que se le ha querido dar y no porque lo sea. La manera que no muestra esa desprecio es cuando se hace alusion al flamenco y al arte intrinsico de esta cultura; asi oiras mucho decir " que gitana eres" en el sentido de que esa persona es muy flamenca y se le vas los pies con el compas o "tiene mucho arte" (gracia) para hablar, decir las cosas o actuar


 
Será que por estos lares no vemos gitanas, pero la asociación de ideas no lleva a ser peyorativo. Si alguien le dice a una mujer "gitana" (cosa muy poco usual en el Perú) lo que viene a la memoria es -básicamente- unos ojos profundos, una belleza exótica. 
Aquí la diferencia mi estimado carpve es como la de "bruja" y "hechicera". Dicen que la diferencia son 20 añon menos.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador: 

A fin de ampliar los alcances de este hilo le cambiaré el nombre:

Las culturas y los apelativos empleados con los seres queridos


----------



## alexacohen

ivanovic77 said:


> Y son latinos y lo hacen todo con buena intención. Pues mira qué te digo yo: "Y una mierda". No hay tan buena intención. Lo digo por experiencia. Lo que hay es falta de consideración y falta de respeto.


Y muchas veces, ganas de encontrar falta de respeto donde no la hay. Yo soy "bichito" para mis amigos. Y mi mejor amigo es "gordo" para todo el mundo, empezando por su mujer. Una de mis hijas es "gordita" para su tía, que la ha criado. La hija de una compañera de trabajo "bichiño", como yo.

Ninguno de nosotros aceptaríamos ese apelativo de un extraño. Son apodos cariñosos que nos da la gente que nos quiere - y que sabemos que nos quiere.

No tienes más que ver el título que tiene el hilo, y que creo que limita perfectamente lo que es un apelativo cariñoso de lo que es un insulto. No es la palabra lo importante, sino la intención que lleva detrás.

No es lo mismo que tu amante te diga "ven, mi gordita, que te quiero tanto" que un albañil por la calle te grite "¡gorda!".


----------



## ivanovic77

alexacohen said:


> Y muchas veces, ganas de encontrar falta de respeto donde no la hay. Yo soy "bichito" para mis amigos. Y mi mejor amigo es "gordo" para todo el mundo, empezando por su mujer. Una de mis hijas es "gordita" para su tía, que la ha criado. La hija de una compañera de trabajo "bichiño", como yo.
> 
> Ninguno de nosotros aceptaríamos ese apelativo de un extraño. Son apodos cariñosos que nos da la gente que nos quiere - y que sabemos que nos quiere.
> 
> No tienes más que ver el título que tiene el hilo, y que creo que limita perfectamente lo que es un apelativo cariñoso de lo que es un insulto. No es la palabra lo importante, sino la intención que lleva detrás.
> 
> No es lo mismo que tu amante te diga "ven, mi gordita, que te quiero tanto" que un albañil por la calle te grite "¡gorda!".


 
Cuidado, porque a veces hay gente que usa la excusa de la amistad y de la confianza para denigrarte y negarte la identidad. Por ejemplo, aquí en Cataluña, en ambientes catalanohablantes, a mí todo el mundo me llama por mi nombre. En cambio, en ambientes castellanohablantes (normalmente, descendientes de inmigrantes que llegaron a Cataluña en la década de los 60 procedentes de Andalucía y Extremadura) es muy frecuente que la gente se niegue a llamarme por mi nombre y me llamen "largo" o "pequeño", en alusión a mi estatura. Y te digo que mucha de la gente que me lo dice ni siquiera se ha ganado mi confianza ni mi amistad. 

Es esta mentalidad muy sureña de negarte la identidad y asignarte un apodo en aras de una confianza que te toman que ni siquiera les has concedido.

No os dejéis engañar, que las culturas sureñas son muy propensas a invadir tu espacio personal. Y muchas veces esa invasión no es tan ingenua como parece, sino que es directamente un atropello y un abuso de confianza.


----------



## alexacohen

ivanovic77 said:


> Cuidado, porque a veces hay gente que usa la excusa de la amistad y de la confianza para denigrarte y negarte la identidad.
> (...)
> Es esta mentalidad muy sureña de negarte la identidad y asignarte un apodo en aras de una confianza que te toman que ni siquiera les has concedido.
> 
> No os dejéis engañar, que las culturas sureñas son muy propensas a invadir tu espacio personal. Y muchas veces esa invasión no es tan ingenua como parece, sino que es directamente un atropello y un abuso de confianza.


Te vuelvo a remitir al título del hilo y a la pregunta que hizo Vale Yaya originalmente:




Vale_yaya said:


> Es increíble como _en_ _el español puedes utilizar diferentes adjetivos para nombrar a "tus seres queridos",_ sin embargo en inglés sería "tremendo" utilizar alguno de ellos.


Estamos hablando de los seres que queremos y que nos quieren, no de los conocidos de la acera de enfrente, hayan inmigrado/emigrado del sitio que sea.


----------



## Vampiro

ivanovic77 said:
			
		

> Es esta mentalidad muy sureña de negarte la identidad y asignarte un apodo en aras de una confianza que te toman que ni siquiera les has concedido.
> 
> No os dejéis engañar, que las culturas sureñas son muy propensas a invadir tu espacio personal. Y muchas veces esa invasión no es tan ingenua como parece, sino que es directamente un atropello y un abuso de confianza.


¿Y de qué tan al sur estaríamos hablando?
Sólo por curiosidad...


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Secundo la pregunta de Vampiro. 

Hay que tener cuidado con las generalizaciones. Para mi, siendo sudamericana, el sur vienen siendo Chile y Argentina, dos países donde la gente es (en mi experiencia) sumamente respetuosa y educada.


----------



## Vampiro

ivanovic77 said:
			
		

> Es esta mentalidad muy sureña de negarte la identidad y asignarte un apodo en aras de una confianza que te toman que ni siquiera les has concedido.
> 
> No os dejéis engañar, que las culturas sureñas son muy propensas a invadir tu espacio personal. Y muchas veces esa invasión no es tan ingenua como parece, sino que es directamente un atropello y un abuso de confianza.


Ese abuso de confianza, al menos en este sector del mundo, se conoce como falta de educación o de respeto.
Pero suponer un origen geográfico para la falta de educación no resiste un análisis serio, y es la falta de educación misma en mi opinión.
Creo que toda la gente que vive más al sur de tu casa se merece una disculpa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Polizón

ivanovic77 said:


> Cuidado, porque a veces hay gente que usa la excusa de la amistad y de la confianza para denigrarte y negarte la identidad. Por ejemplo, aquí en Cataluña, en ambientes catalanohablantes, a mí todo el mundo me llama por mi nombre. En cambio, en ambientes castellanohablantes (normalmente, descendientes de inmigrantes que llegaron a Cataluña en la década de los 60 procedentes de Andalucía y Extremadura) es muy frecuente que la gente se niegue a llamarme por mi nombre y me llamen "largo" o "pequeño", en alusión a mi estatura. Y te digo que mucha de la gente que me lo dice ni siquiera se ha ganado mi confianza ni mi amistad.
> 
> Es esta mentalidad muy sureña de negarte la identidad y asignarte un apodo en aras de una confianza que te toman que ni siquiera les has concedido.
> 
> No os dejéis engañar, que las culturas sureñas son muy propensas a invadir tu espacio personal. Y muchas veces esa invasión no es tan ingenua como parece, sino que es directamente un atropello y un abuso de confianza.


 
Mi estimado ivanovic:
Las generalizaciones nunca son buenas. Entiendo que tu comentario no pretende sino distinguir entre tratos personales en diferentes culturas, pero alguien puede ofenderse por haber escrito tal como lo has hecho.
En América Latina, como en todo el mundo, vas a encontrar gente educada y no educada. Pero el trato familiar o la calidez de la gente dependerá del país. En la zona del caribe, por ejemplo, son muy abiertos y cálidos, en otros países pueden ser un poco más conservadores o reservados, pero muy respetuosos. Creo que no hay que confundir.
Sin embargo, el hilo trata de los términos familiares con los que se llama a la gente. Y creo que allí radica la diferencia: familia. Tal vez en algunas zonas la gente sea más reservada y no consideran como familia más allá de padres, hijos y hermanos. En otras zonas, la familia es muy extensa, tanto así que traspasa los vínculos sanguíneos o de afinidad y empieza a considerarse y darse el trato de familia a personas que no lo son. 
La consulta descubre un dilema interesante. Todavía subsisten resentimientos entre razas, nacionalidades y otros.
Mis amigos y mis no tan amigos me pueden llamar de varias maneras y no me voy a ofender (aun si aluden a una característica física), a menos que la intención de ellos sea realmente insultarte. Por lo demás, la tolerancia es la clave de todo esto.
Un abrazo cordial,
Polizón


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sobre la respuesta # 21, de Ivanovic77
La valoración de los apelativos depende de la cultura, pero también de la intención. Pero no creo que haya diferencias por la latitud geográfica (norte vs. sur) ni tampoco una marcada diferencia-superioridad de un eje  U.S.A. – U.K.  – B.R.D.  sobre otro de Europa meridional o, en especial, España.
En primer lugar, no sé si los alemanes o los ingleses estarían de acuerdo en la similitud con los americanos. En especial los alemanes, que han coincidido con los americanos, pero en lados opuestos de dos guerras mundiales.
Si en España se llama a alguien ‘gordito’ o ‘gordita’, la intención o la existencia de una relación de amistad o familiar, marca la diferencia. En U.S.A. no hace muchos años, había un actor de cine conocido como Fatty (Roscoe) Arbuckle, y estaba perfectamente conforme; tampoco protesta por el nombre ‘Chiquito de la Calzada’. 
En España nadie se incomoda por que lo llamen ‘niño’ o ‘muchacho’; en el sur de los U.S.A. un joven afroamericano mató hace pocos años a un señor W.A.S.P. que lo llamaba insistentemente ‘boy’ sin atender a sus protestas. 
Por otra parte, según las películas americanas, los reclutas de los marines reciben insultos degradantes de sus instructores que en un cuartel español los llevaría a un consejo de guerra. ¿Cuestión de latitud o de cultura?
No me parece una muestra de racismo que en Makinavaja se llame ‘moro de mierda’ a un personaje; es un ambiente lumpen, de nivel cultural ínfimo. Lo grave es el uso de ‘sudaca’, o para quedarnos en casa ‘charnego’ ‘maqueto’ o ‘coreano’ que en ocasiones se aplican en respectivamente en Cataluña o Euskadi a los procedentes de otras regiones españolas. No he oído esos calificativos en entornos de cultura media o alta. En cualquier caso están fuera de este ‘hilo’ que trata de apelativos aplicados a seres queridos. 
Coincido plenamente con ivanovic77 en que la TV española hay programas detestables en contenidos y formas. No era así hace unos años, pero hay quien abusa de una libertad de expresión muchos años inexistente. No hace falta decir que ‘Gordo’, ‘Cabrón’, ‘Maricón¡, etc, se aplican con intención claramente insultante, y por ello también están fuera de este hilo. Lo que no veo por ningún lado es la relación con la latitud más o menos meridional. Me gustaría que cambiase el lenguaje de la TV y el usual en la calle. Pero no al precio de sufrir la presión de lobbies religiosos y puritanos, ni de vivir en la atmósfera de recelo y miedo a herir susceptibilidades, que dice Ivanovic77, aunque de ello resulte el respeto a los demás. El fin no justifica los medios. Aunque lo que conozco de los U.S.A.  (que no incluye lo que creo se conoce como ‘el cinturón de la Biblia’) no responde a esa imagen de dictadura pretendidamente religiosa.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

With all due respect, Ivanovic77.

No quiero creer que haya sido intencional o tan siquiera consciente la divisoria entre catalano hablantes (¿catalans de la seva?) y castellano hablantes que descienden de inmigrantes llegados a Cataluña hace cerca de medio siglo, y mayoritariamente ‘procedentes de Andalucía y Extremadura’. 

Trazar tal línea divisoria sería extremadamente grave, aún sin atribuir a los segundos la conducta desconsiderada e invasiva que se dice a continuación, por usar los apelativos de ‘largo’, ‘pequeño’  otros por estilo. A mi juicio, más grave que esos apelativos, o que los de ‘grasiosillos’ o gente de ‘mucho salero’ empleados en una respuesta anterior.     

Incidentalmente: Tengo un yerno y un sobrino político con estatura por encima de los 2 metros, en Valencia y Galicia; o no les hacen ‘grasietas’ sobre su estatura o no les importa.   

Volviendo al tema del hilo. Mi mujer es rubia (parece alemana o aún más septentrional), le cantaba 'Negra, si tu supieras, que anoche te ví bailar, y no quise que me vieras'. De ello se ha quedado de tarde en tarde llamarla 'Negra', exclusivamente yo.
Mi hija menor se llama María de la Caridad del Cobre (patrona de Cuba), y cuando se pone pesada, que sabe hacerlo,  es para mi y sus hermanos 'Plomito'.
Y otra, ya con 33 años, 1,76 m y título superior, sigue siendo para los hermanos mayores la 'Chiquitilla Tonta',  cuando quieren recordar la infancia. 
En ese y los demás sentidos, no somos una familia singular.


----------



## ivanovic77

Sólo coged a alguien que vaya en silla de ruedas y ponedlo a vivir una temporada en Estocolmo y luego ponedlo otra temporada en Sevilla. Luego preguntadle en qué ciudad se ha sentido más respetado. Creo que no hace falta decir cuál va a ser la respuesta. 

Yo cuento mi experiencia de persona que mide 2,08 m. La mayoría de mis amigos catalanohablantes me llaman por mi nombre mientras que la mayoría de mis amigos castellanohablantes no lo hacen. No les da la gana. Prefieren negarme el nombre y llamarme por mi condición física. Si os lo queréis creer, bien. Y si no, también. ¿Que no es cuestión de culturas norteñas o sureñas sino de educación? Claro, por supuesto que sí. Pero es que da la santísima casualidad de que cuanto más al sur, menos educación. Así es como están las cosas en el planeta Tierra. Por lo menos en el hemisferio norte (sí, ya sé que en el hemisferio sur la cosa va al revés).

Y no es mi intención herir susceptibilidades ni menospreciar a ningún colectivo. En todo caso, serían los colectivos los que me menospreciarían a mí por ser diferente. Sólo hablo desde la experiencia que me proporciona tener una complexión física fuera de lo común, la cual me permite comparar las diferentes reacciones de cada colectivo. Y viendo cómo un colectivo trata a aquellos que somos "diferentes", es fácil determinar el grado de educación y de civismo que tiene ese colectivo.

Lamentablemente, cuanto más al sur, menos dinero, menos educación, menos civismo y menos respeto.

P.D. Alguien ha dicho que me estoy saliendo del tema. No lo creo, pues estoy hablando de mis amigos, que podrían ser considerados "seres queridos". Tengamos en cuenta que los seres queridos también nos pueden faltar al respeto abusando de nuestra confianza. Creo que la relación entre apodos y respeto es un aspecto interesante a tratar. ¿Puede un ser querido estar faltándonos al respeto cuando usa según qué apodos para nombrarnos?


----------



## bb008

"seres queridos". Tengamos en cuenta que los seres queridos también nos pueden faltar al respeto abusando de nuestra confianza. Creo que es un aspecto de los apodos que merece la pena tratar. *¿Los seres queridos que nos ponen un apodo nos quieren tanto como parece?*[/quote]


Mis abuelos me llamaban "condesita", y jamás pondría en duda el amor que sintieron por mí, a mi hermana le decimos "beba" y no es ni por inmadura o por niña, sino que casualmente cuando nació donde vivimos era la única bebita de la zona y todo el mundo preguntaba por "la beba", a un primo le decimos "pibe", colocado por mi abuelo casualmente, por que en efecto era pequeñito pero dudo que mi abuelo no lo amará a él también...a mi "mamá le dicen "chachi" y la "1era. flor de la primavera2 colocados por sus padres (o sea mis abuelos...será que no la querían...), a una tía le dicen "nena", la nenita de la casa por supuesto, a mi hermano le dicen "Jey", en tal caso yo intentaba decirle REY como le decía mi mamá, pero como era muy pequeña no sabía pronunciarlo y así quedó su apodo...por supuesto que quiero a mi hermano y lo dejó hasta aquí por que cada uno de los miembros de mi familia tienen *un apodo cariñoso colocado con amor*...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Y toda esa disquisición comparando Norte con el Sur, y sus respectivos niveles de dinero (!), educación, civismo y respeto, que tiene que ver con los apelativos empleados con los seres queridos?.

Pues bien, en España se está extendiendo confiar el cuidado de personas con limitaciones por razón de edad u otras, a señoras del norte de África o de América del Sur. Allí se pueden encontrar sin buscar mucho unas meridionales, atentas, cariñosas, dedicadas, respetuosas, dulces y, eso sí, no muy afluentes.  Si llego a esa situación, no seguiré a la aguja de la brújula; porque incluso en Estocomo hay personas dispuestas a hacer ese trabajo, pero no me apetece tanta educación. Prefiero un poco de calor humano, y  creo más probable  obtenerlo donde no haya noches blancas ni días tirando a negros. Lo mismo hacen algunos nórdicos: cuando tienen dinero suficiente (que no parece ser el caso de todos) se vienen a pasar sus últimos días a estas latitudes meridionales, con cierta preferencia al sur del paralelo 38. No será para que los menosprecien, me imagino.

Me voy a permitir personalizar: si alguien se pone ante un espejo, y hace una mueca, la imagen hace otro tanto, y no sería justo echarle la culpa al espejo ni a la imagen. 

No creo ser capaz de añadir nada medianamente inteligente sobre el tema de este hilo, ni sus colaterales.


----------



## ivanovic77

Aquí veo que muchos partís del supuesto erróneo de que los seres queridos nunca van a querer faltarnos al respeto o pisotear nuestra individualidad. Grave error. Yo he visto a madres llamarle a su hijo "el cafre" o directamente "el idiota". Eso sí, ellas afirman decirlo con todo el cariño del mundo. Claro, que luego el niño les sale con trastornos de déficit de atención y nunca termina la educación secundaria obligatoria. Y ellas se preguntan qué han hecho mal.

Precisamente el mayor foco de patologías mentales que existe es la familia.


----------



## bb008

ivanovic77 said:


> Aquí veo que muchos partís del supuesto erróneo de que los seres queridos nunca van a querer faltaros al respeto o pisotear vuestra individualidad. Grave error. Yo he visto a madres llamarle a su hijo "el cafre" o directamente "el idiota". Y seguro que ellas están convencidas de que lo dicen con todo el cariño.
> 
> Precisamente el mayor foco de patologías mentales que existe es la familia.


 
¡Dios pero eso no es un apodo!, sino un insulto... será que tengo otro concepto de apodos cariñosos. Cuando alguien te dice idiota directamente creo que todo el mundo lo tomaría como un insulto, una madre no le dice a su hijo "mi idiotica preferido", a menos que le odie...así que lamentablemente habrán personas que no han recibido amor de sus padres o familia pero no creo que un padre le ponga de apodo a su hijo como "perdedor", ni le ponga "el campeón" solo por ironía y el afán de burlarse.


----------



## ivanovic77

bb008 said:


> ¡Dios pero eso no es un apodo!, sino un insulto... será que tengo otro concepto de apodos cariñosos. Cuando alguien te dice idiota directamente creo que todo el mundo lo tomaría como un insulto, una madre no le dice a su hijo "mi idiotica preferido", a menos que le odie...así que lamentablemente habrán personas que no han recibido amor de sus padres o familia pero no creo que un padre le ponga de apodo a su hijo como "perdedor", ni le ponga "el campeón" solo por ironía y el afán de burlarse.


 
Aquí entraríamos en un debate interminable sobre si tal apodo es un insulto o no, o sobre si depende de quién te lo diga o del tono con el que te lo diga, etc. Sin ir más lejos, obsérvese el ejemplo que ha puesto Manuel G. Rey:



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Y otra, ya con 33 años, 1,76 m y título superior, sigue siendo para los hermanos mayores la 'Chiquitilla Tonta', cuando quieren recordar la infancia.


 
Es decir, que "chiquitilla tonta" no es considerado un apelativo despectivo dentro de la familia de Manuel G. Rey, mientras que en la mía ni en broma se nos ocurriría decirle eso a un familiar. Y no me parece que haya tanta diferencia entre "tonta" e "idiota".

Ahora bien, insisto en que en muchos de estos apelativos hay un trasfondo de perversidad mayor de lo que parece.


----------



## alexacohen

ivanovic77 said:


> Ahora bien, insisto en que en muchos de estos apelativos hay un trasfondo de perversidad mayor de lo que parece.



There might be, among your family and friends. It does not follow that the same pattern applies to the rest of the world. Southern or not.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Dije que no iba a ser capaz de decir nada medianamente inteligente en este foro, pero Ivanovic77 me obliga con su alusión personal, que además extiende a mi familia.

Su frase: 'Precisamente el mayor foco de patologías mentales que existe es la familia' quizá se deba a alguna experiencia de la propia, pero no es el caso la mía.   Una frase de niños, repetida  de mayores,  es  revivir una  infancia feliz, sin perversidad ni trauma. En cualquier caso si los lazos familiares pueden sufrir por una niñería, no parecen muy sólidos. Los que hay entre mis hijos son de una fortaleza que ha resultado patente en ocasiones difíciles como enfermedades o problemas laborales. 

Como no soy psicoanalista, no puedo hurgar en el alma humana hasta llegar al trasfondo de perversidad que Ivanovic77 ve en algo que otros consideramos una inocente banalidad. La perversidad puede estar no en el trasfondo, sino en el ojo del observador. 

Lo que si me parece un peligroso error es dividir a la humanidad según un paralelo geográfico o según cualquier otro criterio. Eso si que tiene trasfondo.

Ivanovic77 y yo, y nuestras respectivas familas somos de culturas y sensibilidades  claramente diferentes. Como todo indica que estamos en latitudes muy próximas, me reafirmo en que norte y sur no me valen como parámetros culturales o morales.

P.S. Tontería se usa muy frecuentemente en sentidos que no tienen nada que ver con la idiocia. De una niña pueden decir sus hermanos que  es tonta si va a mirarse cada cinco minutos en el espejo, si se preocupa por un primer y pasajero vestigio de acné juvenil, si es muy susceptible por una nota menos buena de lo habitual, si llora en una escena del serial de turno, si pone los ojos en blanco cuando sale en pantalla tal o cual actor o cantante,.... pero viendo la diferencia entre 'tonta' en ese sentido, e 'idiota' en cualquiera que sea. Como decir que un niño está en la edad del pavo no quiere decir que sea un ave.


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:
Creo que el tema está llegando demasiado lejos. Claro está que la cultura no es uniforme en todos los lugares del mundo (eso implica, respeto, sensibilidad, calidez y otros). Ya le cambiaron el nombre al hilo y sigue queriéndose encontrar diferencias por zonas geógráficas. Eso no resiste mayor análisis. Uno puede encontrar lumpen en todos los lugares del mundo. 
Ivanovic 77, te aseguro que con tu estatura y con tus rasgos étnicos, serías recibido con los brazos abierto por cualquier habitante de los andes. Aquí, cerca de la línea ecuatorial. Con admiración y sorpresa, sin duda (eres más alto que un holandes o un noruego común), pero te aseguro que recibirías un cariño que conmueve al más férreo. Esta gente podrá no tener modales refinados, pero pueden sacrificar a su único carnerito, para que comas bien. Y no solamente lo van a hacer contigo, sino con cualquiera que los trate como lo que son: personas. Ellos expresan su cariño así. Son abiertos y cálidos.
No hay tal perversidad detrás de lo que oyes. Un sobrenombre no tiene razón para ofender si no hay detrás una real intención de humillar.
A donde fueres, haz lo que vieres, reza un antiguo dicho. Si a una persona en su entorno familiar le dicen chato, gordo, negro o chino, no hay ofensa.
Si llegas a un lugar y escuchas un trato así y te reciben como familia, entonces no te ofendas si te dicen "alto" o "largo". No es falta de respeto, es integración al ámbito familiar.
En fin, creo que las culturas y los apelativos empleados con los seres queridos es precisamente la expresión del cariño entre tales seres.
Saludos a todos.
Polizón


----------



## turi

Hay algo en que no estoy de acuerdo contigo Ivanovic.  Hace 14 años que me desplacé al sur. En dónde vivo hay muchos Juanes y Josés. La única manera de diferenciar es con un apodo. Incluso los carteros tienen dificultades para encontrar la casa de alguien cuando lo preguntan por nombre y apellidos.   No creo que sea cuestión de mala educación o cultura. Es simplemente una costumbre de siglos.  Yo no me siento ofendido porqué me llamen Juan el catalán.  Es mas. Aquí en el sur he encontrado muchísimo mas respeto que en muchos sitios del norte. Aquí te conocen y se preocupan por ti. Incluso si no te conocen.  Esto me ha pasado en todos los sitios en los cuales he vivido del sur  en una época u otra.  Siento discrepar contigo, pero es lo que yo pienso. ¿A lo mejor es que he tenido suerte?

Saludos, t.


----------



## alexacohen

ivanovic77 said:


> Sólo coged a alguien que vaya en silla de ruedas y ponedlo a vivir una temporada en Estocolmo y luego ponedlo otra temporada en Sevilla. Luego preguntadle en qué ciudad se ha sentido más respetado. Creo que no hace falta decir cuál va a ser la respuesta.


With any due respect, Ivanovic77: no puedes probar lo que dices. Es sólo lo que tú supones que pasaría. Puedes muy bien estar equivocado.


> La mayoría de mis amigos catalanohablantes me llaman por mi nombre mientras que la mayoría de mis amigos castellanohablantes no lo hacen. No les da la gana. Prefieren negarme el nombre y llamarme por mi condición física.


Tal vez deberías revisar tu concepto de lo que significa la palabra "amigo".


> Claro, por supuesto que sí. Pero es que da la santísima casualidad de que cuanto más al sur, menos educación. Así es como están las cosas en el planeta Tierra.


Esta afirmación está tan absolutamente fuera de lugar que se califica por sí sola.


> Y no es mi intención herir susceptibilidades ni menospreciar a ningún colectivo. En todo caso, serían los colectivos los que me menospreciarían a mí por ser diferente.


Tal vez el problema sea el contrario: que seas tú el que menosprecia a un _"colectivo"_ porque no pertenece a tu misma cultura y/o status social.


> Y viendo cómo un colectivo trata a aquellos que somos "diferentes", es fácil determinar el grado de educación y de civismo que tiene ese colectivo.


Te contesto lo mismo que a tu afirmación anterior. 


> Lamentablemente, cuanto más al sur, menos dinero, menos educación, menos civismo y menos respeto.


Lamentablemente, lo único que demuestra esta afirmación es que tienes la teoría de que el dinero proporciona educación, civismo, respeto.

Lamentablemente, estás diciendo que los millones de pobres que hay en este planeta ni son educados, ni cívicos, ni respetuosos.

Lamento tener que informarte de que el dinero no proporciona ninguna de esas tres cosas. 

El dinero te puede proporcionar el acceso a la alfabetización, a una vivienda digna, a un entorno digno, a unas maneras cuidadas.

Pero no te proporciona ni educación, ni civismo, ni respeto. 


> ¿Puede un ser querido estar faltándonos al respeto cuando usa según qué apodos para nombrarnos?


La respuesta es no. Si te quiere de verdad, no. Las patologías familiares, que haberlas haylas, están fuera del tema de este hilo .


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

Como ya varios foreros habrán podido advertir, este hilo se aparta no ya de los lineamientos específicos de este foro cultural, sino de la letra y el espíritu de la Misión de WRF.




> The WordReference Forums Guidelines
> Mission Statement
> 
> I.  WordReference.com provides Forums for exchanges about translation, word usage,  terminology equivalency and other linguistic topics.
> 
> II. The Forums  promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and  collaborative, *with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone*.
> 
> III. We  welcome members who share our goals and philosophy, and agree to act in accord  with the rules and guidelines of the Forums.


(El resaltado en negrita es mío)


Hilo cerrado.


----------

